# breeding tank pics



## bettaboi (Jan 29, 2005)

tell me if you think this would work well for a breeding tank


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

It should be good, but I would add more places for the female to hide.


RC


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Looks good. What size tank is that? 5 gallons?


----------



## bettaboi (Jan 29, 2005)

yea its a 5 gal and i just bought alot of plants today im gunna put them in tonight wish me luck


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

Good Luck. You might want to add some black water extract and salt also. I found I have MUCH better luck with some salt water mix added to my spawn tanks. 

RC


----------



## bettaboi (Jan 29, 2005)

what kind and how much what is blackwater extract
my dad has a salt water tank would that kind of salt work?


thanx 4 your help


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

I use salt mix for my salt water tank. I add about a cup of the salt water I mix to do a water change in my salt tank, but I'm adding it to 5G of water. Black water extract is a liquid sold to add tannins to water. It's a lot like adding an Almond leaf to the tank.


RC


----------



## bettaboi (Jan 29, 2005)

ok i have some almond leaf


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

I have no idea what blackwater extract or almond leaf is. I've found half a styrafoam cup works well and have had many bubble nests created under it. I've not had any success breeding as of yet as I just found out that my female is actually a male...and nearly killed the male i was attempting to spawn him/her with. But good luck to you, you set up looks great, very simular to mine.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

http://www.tetra-fish.com/catalog/product.aspx?id=76
http://www.bettysplendens.com/articles/page.asp?articleid=3470


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

Did you set up a spawn yet ?


RC


----------



## bettaboi (Jan 29, 2005)

yes i left them in there for 3 days and all the female did was hide she never gave in  so i took them out and im gunna condition them till next thursday and try again


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

That happens sometimes. Try adding a couple teaspoons of salt water mix to your water next time. That seems to work great for me.


RC


----------



## bettaboi (Jan 29, 2005)

will it stress them if they go from all freshwater to a saltwater tank


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

Not if you just use 2 teaspoons for 5 gallons of water.


RC


----------

